# Timer frequency for i7 processor

## ZeTaKa

Just a question, a little bit offtopic, and if is needed will post it in kernel option. For i7 procesor, what Hz conf is the better? Thank you for all

----------

## tomk

Split from 1000 HZ kernel causes Doom3/Prey/Quake4 slowdown as it's not about the original issue.

----------

## krinn

that doesn't depend on what processor you have, but what you will do with it.

i use my i7 as main desktop/tweak/fun/gentoo_can_be_break/porn/gaming usage, and it's set to 1khz

(ok i suppose 200hz would be good enough for porn)

and despite what they are saying in the other thread, 1000hz works sweet with all games, and etqw runs smooth.

Their trouble comes more from their tendency to tweak their kernel to a point "where no man has gone before".

----------

## Corona688

Does hz even matter anymore when all kernels are tickless?

----------

## Hu

As I understand it, setting NO_HZ just means the kernel will not schedule a timer interrupt unless it needs one.  If it does need one, it will schedule it based on your HZ setting.  Therefore, a tickless kernel with 1000 HZ can reschedule more often than a tickless kernel with 100 HZ, but both will sleep soundly if there is no work to be done.

----------

